# clutch question



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

hey guys im not sure so this is why im asking. what does aftermarket clutches and springs have to do with when running bigger tires?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

More belt grip.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Stays geared lower longer. More power to the ground


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Depends on the kit and how radical it is meant to be. - The jist of it is increased stall speed(meaning the engine rpm is able to get up further before the clutch starts to engage/pull) and increased down/back shifting(meaning it stays at a lower ratio longer and/or drops back to the lower ratio quicker).


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

like the all said keeps it in a lower gear to help with the deep stuff


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

ok well i was goin to buy some EPI springs to see what it does for it


----------

